# [SOLVED] Bf2 patch wont run!!



## matiradik (Oct 5, 2009)

I know that you suggest me to reinstall BF2,install patch in safe mode but this doesnt help... there is no business with computer stats exept RAM and free space.

RAM is 896mb big
i have 18,6 GB free space.

Thing is i try to install BF2 1.4 patch but i doesnt start. process runned 3 second and then it died. Can you help me?

ray:ray: to helper ray:ray: PLEASEray:

:exclaim::exclaim: :arrowd::arrowd: :arrowd::arrowd::arrowd:
if you have fix for this then put it in order(i can understand it better then:smile

expamle

1.(TEXT)
2.(TEXT)
3.(TEXT)
...



THANK YOU


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Bf2 patch wont run!!*

Hello matiradik,
here what I suggest

1- Download Revo uninstaller from my signature, open it and wait for the list to load, then Choose BF2 from the list, right click and choose uninstall
2- follow the onscreen instructions to remove all the game's remaining from the registry and from your Hard Disk
3-Restart your PC
4- Download and install patch 1.41 from here:
http://dlh.net/cgi-bin/dlp.cgi?lang=eng&sys=pc&file=bf2_patch_141.zip&ref=ps
5- download and install Patch 1.41 to 1.5 from here:
http://dlh.net/cgi-bin/dlp.cgi?lang=eng&sys=pc&file=bf2_patch_1.50.zip&ref=ps


----------



## matiradik (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: Bf2 patch wont run!!*

no help


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Bf2 patch wont run!!*

does the patch even install?
try the game without the patch and see if it starts

also please post your full PC specs
CPU
RAM
Video Card
Motherboard
PSU


----------



## matiradik (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: Bf2 patch wont run!!*

thats the problem PATCH DOESNT RUN. Game works


VID card:NVIDIA GeForce 7050 / NVIDIA nForce 610i
RAM: 896 MB(Shop sayd 1 gb)
CPU is 430 @ 1.80 GHZ
Motherbroad: I dont know(Unknown)
PSU: Unknown


----------



## matiradik (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: Bf2 patch wont run!!*

motherbroad is http://www.ecs.com.tw/ECSWebSite/Pr...goryID=1&DetailName=Feature&MenuID=44&LanID=0


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Bf2 patch wont run!!*

where did you get your copy from? is it a reliable source?
are you using any crack? any mods installed?


----------



## matiradik (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: Bf2 patch wont run!!*

There is no mods installed and i bought this game from shop. im not using crack. i bought this game for 200KR(about 17-19 USD)


----------



## matiradik (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: Bf2 patch wont run!!*

Can someone help me or not!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Bf2 patch wont run!!*

OK, calm down please!
you have to use Revo uninstaller again, to remove the game and all it's remaining from the registry (very important to remove them) and from your Hard Disk also remove BF2 folder from the "Documents" folder (just paste it somewhere else, cause I think this is your saved games)

now download the patch from here:

http://www.fileplanet.com/204626/200000/fileinfo/Battlefield-2-Patch-v1.5

maybe I can't guarantee that this will work, but many users are having the patch problem and getting it from FilePlanet helped them


----------



## matiradik (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: Bf2 patch wont run!!*

Close thread YOU HELPED ME!!!!!! Thank you. i did next

1 uninstalled BF2 With Revo unistaller
2 Deleted save games
3 Downloaded 1.41 patch FROM FILEPLANET!
4 Installed BF 2
5 Patched it up and it worked.



THANK YOU RockmasteR


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Bf2 patch wont run!!*

Glad to help :smile:
I'll mark this thread as solved, if you need anything else, don't hesitate and ask
have a good time gaming!


----------

